Ask HN: How many hours of work do you put in on an average day? - da02
======
inondle
8-10 depending on how much work I have and how close I am to completing it.

------
snarkyshark
[http://www.thesuccessfulcontractor.com/coachs-corner-a-
plumb...](http://www.thesuccessfulcontractor.com/coachs-corner-a-plumbing-
story/)

------
baud147258
Perhaps 3 on a bad day, 6 on a good one. All the while I still spend more or
less 7 hours at work heating my chair.

~~~
da02
Remote developer job?

~~~
baud147258
FTE, on-site, I spend most of my time at the office not working.

